# Unable to upgrade 10.2-RELEASE to 10.2-RELEASE-p5



## mikeral (Oct 24, 2015)

Here is the output:
`root@FreeBSD-Clone:~ # freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.2-RELEASE-p5`

```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/doc world/games

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-RELEASE-p5 from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-RELEASE-p5 from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-RELEASE-p5 from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-RELEASE-p5 from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-RELEASE-p5 from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mikeral (Oct 24, 2015)

Resolved, looks like I was on p5 already
`root@FreeBSD-Clone:~ # freebsd-version -uk`

```
10.2-RELEASE
10.2-RELEASE-p5
```


----------



## mikeral (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you, how can I check if kernel or userland upgrade failed ?


----------



## hukadan (Oct 24, 2015)

getopt said:


> The output for  freebsd-version -uk should be the same for userland and kernel



Well, I would not be so sure. While `freebsd-version -u` shows the userland patch level, the `freebsd-version -k` shows the kernel patch level (see freebsd-version(1)). And these two values can be different. This discussion has already taken place elsewhere :  Thread should-freebsd-version-and-uname-a-give-the-same-version-number.52005. The only difference between `uname -r`  and `freebsd-version -k` is that the latter shows the new version of the kernel even if the system has not rebooted yet.


----------

